# dlopen: libnvidia-tsl.so.1: cannot handle TSL data [risolto]

## quantumwire

Ho seri problemi dopo l'aggiornamento agli ultimi driver nvidia stabili nel portage... non mi parte piu' X!

(l'errore e' quello riportato in oggetto)

Non so piu' che fare se non dare:

# opengl-update xorg-x11

Qualcuno sa come uscirne?

Grazie.Last edited by quantumwire on Wed Aug 03, 2005 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

sarebbe utile che mostrassi  /var/log/Xorg.0.log e xorg.conf 

 :Razz: 

----------

## quantumwire

Eccoli qua:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i586 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux sigaro 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 Mon Aug 1 19:10:12 GMT 2005 i586

Build Date: 01 August 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  1 23:27:57 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "AL732"

(**) |   |-->Device "JATON"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/m100dpi" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/m75dpi" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mTTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mType1" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/martwiz" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mcorefonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mcyrillic" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mefont-unicode" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mencodings" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mfreefont" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mintlfonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mlfp-fix" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mlfpfonts-var" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mmisc" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/msharefonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mterminus" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mttf-bitstream-vera" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mukr" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/munifont" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/murw-fonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/mvc" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1250 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7000 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7010 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7020 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 3388,0021 card 0000,0000 rev 15 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 9005,0081 card 9005,62a1 rev 02 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1b13,0001 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1033,0035 card 9004,1135 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1033,0035 card 9004,1135 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 9004,11e0 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0c:0: chip 104c,8024 card 104c,8010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd7efffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:12:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xd3000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0c:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD3000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.16.a2

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "56.000-60.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "60.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "60.000-75.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): AL732: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): AL732: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,AL732) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (height 1200 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse2: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse2: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse2: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse2: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse2: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse2: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse2: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse2" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
```

```
Section "Module"

  SubSection "extmod"

    Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

  EndSubSection

  Load          "dbe"

  Load          "type1"

  Load          "freetype"

  Load          "glx"

#  Load          "dri"

  Load          "record"

  Load          "extmod"

  Load          "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  RgbPath       "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/m100dpi"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/m75dpi"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mTTF"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mType1"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/martwiz"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mcorefonts"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mcyrillic"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mefont-unicode"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mencodings"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mfreefont"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mintlfonts"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mlfp-fix"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mlfpfonts-var"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mmisc"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/msharefonts"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mterminus"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mttf-bitstream-vera"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mukr"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/munifont"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/murw-fonts"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/mvc"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Keyboard1"

  Driver        "kbd"

  Option        "AutoRepeat"                    "500 30"

  Option        "XkbModel"                      "pc104"

  Option        "XkbLayout"                     "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Mouse2"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option        "Protocol"                      "IMPS/2"

  Option        "Device"                        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "ZAxisMapping"                  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "AL732"

  HorizSync     30 - 80

  VertRefresh   56 - 60

  Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#  ### Available Driver options are:-

#  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

#  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

#  ### [arg]: arg optional

#  #Option       "NoAccel"                                # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "SWcursor"                               # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "Dac6Bit"                                # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "Dac8Bit"                                # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "BusType"                                # [<str>]

#  #Option       "CPPIOMode"                              # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "CPusecTimeout"                          # <i>

#  #Option       "AGPMode"                                # <i>

#  #Option       "AGPFastWrite"                           # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "AGPSize"                                # <i>

#  #Option       "GARTSize"                               # <i>

#  #Option       "RingSize"                               # <i>

#  #Option       "BufferSize"                             # <i>

#  #Option       "EnableDepthMoves"                       # [<bool>]

#  Option        "EnablePageFlip"                "true"         # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "NoBackBuffer"                           # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "DRIReinit"                              # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "PanelOff"                               # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "DDCMode"                                # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "MonitorLayout"                          # [<str>]

#  #Option       "IgnoreEDID"                             # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "UseFBDev"                               # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "VideoKey"                               # <i>

#  #Option       "MergedFB"                               # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "CRT2HSync"                              # [<str>]

#  #Option       "CRT2VRefresh"                           # [<str>]

#  #Option       "CRT2Position"                           # [<str>]

#  #Option       "MetaModes"                              # [<str>]

#  #Option       "MergedDPI"                              # [<str>]

#  #Option       "NoMergedXinerama"                       # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"            # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "DisplayPriority"                        # [<str>]

#  #Option       "PanelSize"                              # [<str>]

#  #Option       "ForceMinDotClock"                       # <freq>

#  Option        "RenderAccel"                    "true"  # [<bool>]

#  Option        "SubPixelOrder"                  "NONE"  # [<str>]

#  #Option       "ShowCache"                              # [<bool>]

#  #Option       "DynamicClocks"                          # [<bool>]

#  Identifier    "RADEON"

#  Driver        "ati"

#  VendorName    "ATI Technologies Inc"

#  BoardName     "Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"

#  BusID         "PCI:0:12:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier    "JATON"

        Driver        "nvidia"

        VendorName    "JATON"

        BoardName     "GeForce FX 5200"

  Option        "RenderAccel"                   "true"

  Option        "HWCursor"                      "true"

  VideoRam      131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "Screen 1"

  Device        "JATON"

  Monitor       "AL732"

  DefaultDepth  24

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "1280x1024"

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier    "Simple Layout"

  Screen        "Screen 1"

  InputDevice   "Mouse2"                        "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard1"                     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode          0666

EndSection
```

In realta' X parte ma ho quell'errore sulle libnvidia e molte app nn funzionano piu'.

Grazie.

----------

## SilverXXX

hai provato a riemergere anche nvidia-glx?

----------

## quantumwire

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> hai provato a riemergere anche nvidia-glx?

 

Ho provato di tutto ma quel "cannot handle TSL" nn sparisce... non mi vanno gli screensaver che usano l'acc 3D... solo se passo su xorg-x11 tornano a funzionare.

----------

## neryo

prova a commentare  

```

Option        "RenderAccel"                   "true"

 Option        "HWCursor"                      "true" 

```

e rifai partire x..

----------

## quantumwire

 *neryo wrote:*   

> prova a commentare  
> 
> ```
> 
> Option        "RenderAccel"                   "true"
> ...

 

Nulla da fare...

X parte ma se lancio glxgers dice sempre la stessa cosa:

```
glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tsl.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

Ma che cos'e' quel TLS????!!!!!

Ed e' un problema che nn ho mai avuto... ho persino reinstallato la gentoo intera (stage 1)!!!

E dopo aver emergiato i driver nvidia... e' ricomparso subito l'errore.

----------

## neryo

usi la versione masked o stable di nvidia-kernel?

----------

## quantumwire

Devo forse usare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" nel file make.conf?

Mhhhh... credo non c'entri nulla... ovvero solo con l'x11-drm per i kernel della serie 2.4.x (io ho 2.6.12-r6) e soprattutto non per nvidia.

----------

## quantumwire

 *neryo wrote:*   

> usi la versione masked o stable di nvidia-kernel?

 

Tutto stabile... nn ho nulla masked.

Ma quell'errore con le librerie nvidia si trova in giro per il forum ma nn sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione... esistono post anche vecchi di un anno che fanno riferimento a quel tipo di errore.

----------

## soulfire

provato questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345561-highlight-handle+tls+data.html

?

----------

## quantumwire

 *soulfire wrote:*   

> provato questo
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345561-highlight-handle+tls+data.html
> 
> ?

 

L'ho appena provato anch'io e... funziona.

Presumo sia quindi un bug... ma se cosi' e' dovremmo essere in molti ad avere mezzi software 3D non piu' funzionanti!!!

----------

## quantumwire

Allora l'ho segnalato come bug.

Forse il problema sta nell opengl-update... comunque quelle librerie libnvidia-tls sembrano prorpio invertite dato che basta scambiarle e tutto torna a funzionare.

PS: Odio modificare e/o spostare file in zone "root"!

----------

